
T-Mobile G2 by HTC spotted in wild: no QWERTY, coming May | Android Community - jawngee
http://androidcommunity.com/t-mobile-g2-by-htc-spotted-in-wild-no-qwerty-coming-may-20090121/
======
joeyo
Hopefully without the slide-out keyboard it is at least significantly thinner
than the G1. An actual headphone jack would be nice too.

